# Sunwing Is Returning to Cuba



## RNCollins (Sep 25, 2021)

*Sunwing Is Returning to Cuba*









						Sunwing Is Returning to Cuba - Caribbean Journal
					

The Canadian travel giant will be offering weekly flights to popular destinations including Varadero and Cayo Coco.




					www.caribjournal.com
				








_Tourists relaxing on a beautiful sunny day at the beach in Varadero, Cuba_
Photo by Kamira / www.shutterstock.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 25, 2021)

*Sunwing Relaunching More Flights to Cuba, Dominican Republic *









						Sunwing Relaunching More Flights to Cuba, Dominican Republic - Caribbean Journal
					

Sunwing is expanding its flight network from Quebec City to the Caribbean this winter, Caribbean Journal has learned.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------

